# safari ne m'affiche plus aucune image, icones etc... HELP!



## kiabesta (3 Février 2004)

bonjour, problème:

j'utilise safari 1 (jaguar) et depuis un moment, après surement je ne sais quelle manip sur les applis par défaut pour ouvrir les fichiers images, il se trouve que toutes les zones d'image des pages web, le temps de se chrger, affichaient un logo quicktime (auparavent, il me semble que c'était une icone plus généraliste, voire pas d'icone du tout). Bref ceci n'était pas très grave sauf qu'il me semblait qu'à chaque foi qu'un élément était une animation flash, le sigle quicktime se tranformait en logo brisé (lien brisé?). Ce qui me fit dire hier soir qu'il faudrait que je télécharge flash player dernier cri (le 7 il me semble). Ce que je fais, puis je l'installe et relance safari: et là, c'est la cata: plus aucune photo, aucun logo, aucune animation, aucun gif n'apparait (seul le texte est présent)

que faire??

merci pour votre aide, je vais essayer internet explorer sous classic pour voir la différence


----------



## kiabesta (3 Février 2004)

ça fonctionne parfaitement sous IE classic...

vous pensez qu'une ré-install de safari y ferait qq chose?
ça m'embete un peu de retaper tous les racourcis et autres remplissages auto etc...


----------



## JediMac (3 Février 2004)

Essaie Safari depuis un autre profil utilisateur. Si besoin est, t'en créé un que tu peux flinger ensuite.
Si ça marche, c'est certainement les préf de Safari qui sont corrompues dans le profil ou ça ne marche pas. Il faut donc les virer.


----------



## kiabesta (5 Février 2004)

honte sur moi: 
ça fait deux jours que je cjercjais, j'avais tout simplement désactivé ds les prefs "afficher les images à l'ouvertures des pages"... no comment (enovyez moi des tomates à la figures si vous voulez

n'empèche, cela ne me règle pas mon probleme FLASH

en effet, je n'arrive tjs pas à lire les anim flash (.swf, c'est bien du flash non?) qui st remplacées par l'icone quicktime brisée

mais comment donc rétablir le fonctionnement d'avant qui faisait que tout marchait...  je précise que j'ai téléchargé et installé flash player 7 plusieurs fois mais que rien y fait!

ex pour me dire si chez vous ça marche: d'après une new macgé d'hier, sur le site www.erreur-404.com, en version flash, ben moi ça m'ouvre une belle fenetre toute neuve avec logo QT, puis au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, logo brisé

dites-moi si ça fonctionne chez vous, merci


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (5 Février 2004)

Eh bien, Safari n'affiche pas toujours les animations flash, c'est pour ça !


----------



## kiabesta (5 Février 2004)

ah bon!, meme avec le player récent??

je n'avais jamais remarqué cel aupravant

avez-vous réussi à voir le site cité plus haut?


----------



## myckmack (5 Février 2004)

kiabesta a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ex pour me dire si chez vous ça marche: d'après une new macgé d'hier, sur le site www.erreur-404.com, en version flash, ben moi ça m'ouvre une belle fenetre toute neuve avec logo QT, puis au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, logo brisé
> 
> dites-moi si ça fonctionne chez vous, merci


Ça fonctionne nickel-chrome avec Safari 1.2.


----------



## bobalexandre (28 Février 2010)

Je vais aussi me mettre des gifles car la case "afficher les images" était décochée !!!!dans les prefs    Merci du tuyau


----------

